# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  БАННЕР

## makcumyc

Народ подскажите пожалуйста как убрать баннер "купи пор...ху" 
антивирусы ни какие его не видят.

----------


## Booooo

Почитай тут может пригодится инфа :buba:

----------


## makcumyc

Спасибо большое, но есть ещё способ удалить эту гадость через безопасный запуск

----------


## konstantin99

Загружаешься в безопасном режиме с поддержкой командной строки, из консоли запускаешь explorer.exe, создаешь ползователя с ограничеными правами (не администратор) с паролем. Грузишься под этим пользователем в обычном режиме и чистишь комп. 

И еще вот http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...2&postcount=19

----------


## makcumyc

спасибо тебе КОНСТАНТИН как поймаю эту дрянь то обязательно проверю, атак уже переустановил винду.

----------


## drabov

http://www.drweb.com/unlocker/index/?lng=ru

----------


## TAPAH55

Я с многими разновидностями сталкивался от баннера в эксплорее и опере до баннера блокирующего диспетчер задач, реестр, загрузку в безопасном режиме, восстановление системы.
Часто вирусы блокируют антивирусные сайты, становится не доступным сервис по подбору кода для разблокировки вируса вымогателя СМС и скачка бесплатных утилит.
http://ya-darom.pochta.ru/code.htmlЗдесь регулярно собираю коды разблокировки и выкладываю для скачки бесплатные утилиты.

----------


## makcumyc

> Я с многими разновидностями сталкивался от баннера в эксплорее и опере до баннера блокирующего диспетчер задач, реестр, загрузку в безопасном режиме, восстановление системы.
> Часто вирусы блокируют антивирусные сайты, становится не доступным сервис по подбору кода для разблокировки вируса вымогателя СМС и скачка бесплатных утилит.
> http://ya-darom.pochta.ru/code.htmlЗдесь регулярно собираю коды разблокировки и выкладываю для скачки бесплатные утилиты.


БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ССЫЛОЧКУ!

----------


## this

Наиболее эффективным и быстрым показал себя способ загрузки в безопасном режиме и восстановление более раннего состояния... Это вариант за 10 мин... а так использовать ранее выложенные ссылки на бесплатные утилиты..

----------


## vgp

http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/deblocker

----------


## TaMaGo4u

> Наиболее эффективным и быстрым показал себя способ загрузки в безопасном режиме и восстановление более раннего состояния... Это вариант за 10 мин... а так использовать ранее выложенные ссылки на бесплатные утилиты..


можно аккратно его просто убрать из загрузки. какойнить RegCleaner и иже с ними помогут ювелирно его убить не лазия руками в реестре

----------


## Slater

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от this Посмотреть сообщение
> Наиболее эффективным и быстрым показал себя способ загрузки в безопасном режиме и восстановление более раннего состояния... Это вариант за 10 мин... а так использовать ранее выложенные ссылки на бесплатные утилиты..
> можно аккратно его просто убрать из загрузки. какойнить RegCleaner и иже с ними помогут ювелирно его убить не лазия руками в реестре


после того как код подобрали скачали проверили и все :confused:

----------


## TAPAH55

Для Windows XP написал подробную инструкцию по созданию загрузочного диска или USB накопителя, при помощи которого можно загрузиться и внести изменения в реестр, автозагрузку, файлы. А так же можно выйти в интернет скачать необходимые приложения. Ознакомиться можно здесь: http://ya-windows7.narod.ru/script.html или здесь: http://yadarom.far.ru/script.html

----------


## TAPAH55

Подробная инструкция как избавится от баннера, который полностью блокирует компьютер, или пример лечения компьютера с помощью Alkid Live CD&USB. 
http://indor.g-service.ru/index.php?...2-02&Itemid=73

Инструменты для борьбы с вирусами, блокирующими Windows.
http://indor.g-service.ru/index.php?...2-02&Itemid=73

----------


## golden099

А у меня баннер только в обозревателе был, помог dr web cureit!

----------


## TAPAH55

Подробная инструкция как избавится от баннера, который полностью блокирует компьютер, или пример лечения компьютера с помощью Alkid Live CD&USB. 
http://nebegun.ru/index.php?option=c...2-02&Itemid=73
Инструменты для борьбы с вирусами, блокирующими Windows.
http://nebegun.ru/index.php?option=c...2-02&Itemid=73
Создаем загрузочную, установочную USB Flash.
http://nebegun.ru/index.php?option=c...2-02&Itemid=73

----------


## Fedo

Загрузитесь с Windows LiveCD или же подключите жесткий диск с больной системой к другому компьютеру. 
!!!Ничего не запускайте на подключенном диске!!!

Проверьте наличие файлика userinit.exe в папке C:\windows\system32.

Далее:

1. Пуск/Выполнить..., набрать regedit и выделить раздел HKEY_USERS.
2. Выберите в меню программы File - Load Hive (Файл - Загрузить куст) и перейдите к папке, где находится реестр вашей Windows (обычно C:\Windows\System32\Config).
3. Выделите файл SOFTWARE без расширения и нажмите Open (Открыть).
4. Введите имя для раздела, который вы загрузили, например, MyHive.
5. Посмотрите Microsoft\Windows NT\Winlogon (в обычном виде это [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]) параметр Userinit должен быть такой C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe, (с запятой)
6. Не забудьте выгрузить куст

В качестве Windows Live CD можно использовать любой диск, в котором есть возможность вносить изменения в реестр.

Примечание: ERD Commander позволяет вносить изменения в реестр без загрузки куста. Для работы с реестром в этом Live CD проделать следующее Пуск - Выполнить - erdregedit - OK

----------

